# Thinking about Plant Tank



## savager (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi. I kept a reef tank for 2 years, so I think I know a little bit about keeping saltwater tank but I have no clue on freshwater tank. I recently purchased really nice 22G nano reef tank, cadlights tank.










It has a over flow and filter in the back. I think the pump is rated at about 300GPH.










I wanted to build the nano reef tank but now I might want to convert this tank to freshwater plant tank. I saw one Zen tank, flameless, and it looks awsome.

What should I take out from this tank? What basic equipment do I need? This tank comes with two light fixture, 4 x 14W T5 and 2 x 14W T5, can I keep this light fixture or should I get different light fixture?

Better question, this is tank doable for any kind of freshwater plant tank? Maybe I should get different tank?

Any input will be nice. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Most freshwater planted tank setups try to avoid a sump and overflow filter system as it will offgas the very desirable dissolved CO2 for the plants. The loss can be compensated for but why waste CO2 if you dont have to. Most planted tanks use a Canister filter. Thats the biggest concern I see. The lights should be fine as long as the bulbs are in the 5000K-10000K color temp range not actinic.


----------



## savager (Sep 27, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> Most freshwater planted tank setups try to avoid a sump and overflow filter system as it will offgas the very desirable dissolved CO2 for the plants. The loss can be compensated for but why waste CO2 if you dont have to. Most planted tanks use a Canister filter. Thats the biggest concern I see. The lights should be fine as long as the bulbs are in the 5000K-10000K color temp range not actinic.


Thanks for your input. I think I should just go with regular AGA tank for my freshwater tank setup. I will just use this tank for my nano reef setup. Well, it's shame though, it will be really nice looking plant tank if I set it up right. I just love a plant tank on frameless tank, zen-ish and so peaceful.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

savager said:


> Well, it's shame though, it will be really nice looking plant tank if I set it up right. I just love a plant tank on frameless tank, zen-ish and so peaceful.


I definately agree with you there, it will make a sweet nano reef though. I believe there are other similar tanks out there that dont have the overflow filter. Not sure about mfgs but I'm pretty sure I've seen them before on here. good luck


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

With a little ingenuity you should be able to use this tank, converting the filter area into something like a mattenfilter. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-a-new-filtration.html?highlight=mattenfilter


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I know alot of people dont like 'em but I'm a HUGE Overflow/Sump fan.

If you are injecting CO2 the gas-off effect is somewhat of a concern... if not youll be fine. Others have even argued that the gass-off is minimal.... *shrug* I atleast believe with alittle precaution that the effect can be kept to a minimum

I've got a 30Gal, a 20Gal. and a 2.5Gal that all have overflows.... the only CO2 injected one is the 2.5 but I get great plant growth there.. *shrug*


Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------

